# Police Officer Melvin Santiago



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Melvin Santiago*

Jersey City Police Department, New Jersey

End of Watch: Sunday, July 13, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 23
*Tour:* 6 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 7/13/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Melvin Santiago was shot and killed at 4:09 am when he and his partner responded to a robbery call at a 24-hour pharmacy on the corner of Communipaw Avenue and John F. Kennedy Boulevard.

A male subject had entered the store and assaulted a private security guard. He severely beat the guard and stole his service weapon before robbing the store. Officer Santiago and his partner had just pulled into the parking lot as the man exited the building and opened fire on them. Officer Santiago was struck in the head before he was able to exit from the patrol car's passenger seat.

Other responding officers returned fire and killed the subject.

Officer Santiago had graduated from the academy only six months prior to the incident.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Robert Cowan
Jersey City Police Department
1 Journal Square Plaza
Jersey City, NJ 07306

Phone: (201) 547-5477

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22135-police-officer-melvin-santiago#ixzz37MtXj6KD


----------

